# So, are Intuitives bi-hemispheric thinkers?



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

So, I have a theory that intuitives tend to be bi-hemispheric rather than exclusively using one hemisphere or the other.

So, what part of your noggin do you use?

Here's a test in case you haven't given it much thought.

Only NTs voting in the poll.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't take the test, but everyone is a bi-hemisphere thinker. We all have a preference; however, I'm more of a right-brain thinker.


----------



## bloozie (Nov 11, 2010)

> Left Brain - 40%
> Right Brain - 60%
> 
> You are more right-brained than left-brained. The right side of your brain controls the left side of your body. In addition to being known as right-brained, you are also known as a creative thinker who uses feeling and intuition to gather information. You retain this information through the use of images and patterns. You are able to visualize the "whole" picture first, and then work backwards to put the pieces together to create the "whole" picture. Your thought process can appear quite illogical and meandering. The problem-solving techniques that you use involve free association, which is often very innovative and creative. The routes taken to arrive at your conclusions are completely opposite to what a left-brained person would be accustomed. You probably find it easy to express yourself using art, dance, or music. Some occupations usually held by a right-brained person are forest ranger, athlete, beautician, actor/actress, craftsman, and artist.
> ...


This is what I got. You do the math.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I got 58% right, 42% left. It's pretty close, I think the reason I got more right was because I DESPISE following schedules, instruction manuals, etc. They bore me.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I got 58% right, 42% left. It's pretty close, I think the reason I got more right was because I DESPISE following schedules, instruction manuals, etc. They bore me.


I sort of feel like NTPs will typically fall in the right brained area, and NTJs in the left brained. With some crossover possibly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I am about as right-brained as a person can get, but I'm an NF. I suspect that NT types are more left-brained, especially if they are also J types.


----------



## Aegis (May 3, 2011)

Left Brain . . Right Brain
59% . . . . . .41%

Your Left Brain Percentages

50%	Symbolic (Your most dominant characteristic)
48%	Linear
34%	Reality-based
31%	Sequential
25%	Logical
0%	Verbal (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages

38%	Nonverbal (Your most dominant characteristic)
32%	Fantasy-oriented
18%	Holistic
15%	Intuitive
12%	Random
10%	Concrete (Your least dominant characteristic)


----------



## ErrorCode (May 5, 2011)

Ah, moving this discussion to the general NT board? I would imagine ENTJs being the most left brained, but I dunno about INTJs. They may score fairly left due to Te, but their internal functions don't really seem to fit that image.

As established before, XNTPs are of course pretty close to 50-50 due to the split nature of Ti, right Ne, and the left tendencies of Si-Fe.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pretty much even.

Left Brain...Right Brain
49%...51%

Your Left Brain Percentages
67% Reality-based (Your most dominant characteristic)
40% Verbal
34% Logical
25% Symbolic
18% Sequential
16% Linear (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages
53% Holistic (Your most dominant characteristic)
48% Intuitive
37% Concrete
24% Fantasy-oriented
23% Random
13% Nonverbal (Your least dominant characteristic)

Sounds about right, except for the non-verbal part. That one seem off.


----------



## Glaukopis (May 27, 2011)

*Thank you for taking the Creativity Test. The results show your brain dominance as being:* 

Left Brain Right Brain 55% 45%​ 
*You are more left-brained than right-brained.* Your left brain controls the right side of your body. In addition to being known as left-brained, you are also known as a critical thinker who uses logic and sense to collect information. You are able to retain this information through the use of numbers, words, and symbols. You usually only see parts of the "whole" picture, but this is what guides you step-by-step in a logical manner to your conclusion. Concise words, numerical and written formulas and technological systems are often forms of expression for you. Some occupations usually held by a left-brained person include a lab scientist, banker, judge, lawyer, mathematician, librarian, and skating judge.

Your Left Brain Percentages
48% *Linear (Your most dominant characteristic)* 31% *Sequential* 21% *Logical* 20% *Verbal* 20% *Reality-based* 17% *Symbolic (Your least dominant characteristic)* 
Your Right Brain Percentages
57% *Nonverbal (Your most dominant characteristic)* 34% *Intuitive* 23% *Random* 10% *Concrete* 8% *Fantasy-oriented* 6% *Holistic (Your least dominant characteristic)*


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Left Brain Right Brain
49% 51%

Your Left Brain Percentages
50%*Symbolic (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
38%*Logical* 
27%*Sequential* 
27%*Reality-based* 
16%*Linear* 
0%*Verbal (Your least dominant characteristic)*

Your Right Brain Percentages
32%*Nonverbal (Your most dominant characteristic)* 
32%*Fantasy-oriented* 
28%*Random* 
24%*Holistic* 
24%*Intuitive* 
19%*Concrete (Your least dominant characteristic)*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Left 52%
Right 48%

Don't have much faith in the whole brain split thing.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Left Brain Right Brain
58% 42%

You are more left-brained than right-brained. Your left brain controls the right side of your body. In addition to being known as left-brained, you are also known as a critical thinker who uses logic and sense to collect information. You are able to retain this information through the use of numbers, words, and symbols. You usually only see parts of the "whole" picture, but this is what guides you step-by-step in a logical manner to your conclusion. Concise words, numerical and written formulas and technological systems are often forms of expression for you. Some occupations usually held by a left-brained person include a lab scientist, banker, judge, lawyer, mathematician, librarian, and skating judge.

Your complete evaluation follows below:
Your left brain/right brain percentage was calculated by combining the individual scores of each half's sub-categories. They are as follows:

Your Left Brain Percentages
61% Sequential (Your most dominant characteristic)
42% Symbolic
40% Reality-based
30% Logical
14% Verbal
11% Linear (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages
50% Nonverbal (Your most dominant characteristic)
36% Holistic
24% Intuitive
20% Fantasy-oriented
12% Random
10% Concrete (Your least dominant characteristic)


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I most always test right brain (having taken these tests several times as they appear on these boards a lot), which makes sense when you look at my lifestyle and general attitude to life. It also makes sense my most dominant left-brain characteristics were symbolics and logic. I suppose the low intuitive score is using the stereotypical "I just know this is right" definition as opposed to the Jungian definition involving abstraction, imagination, and theoretical thought. The test I respected most, however (not based on self report but an actual evaluation of thinking style based on IQ-ish questions) showed me as more balanced (still more right brained though).

I don't like how the site says that creative people are more right brained; there is scientific evidence suggesting creative people are actually more _balanced_. 

Your Left Brain Percentages
34% Symbolic (Your most dominant characteristic)
25% Logical
20% Verbal
20% Reality-based
18% Sequential
16% Linear (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages
48% Fantasy-oriented (Your most dominant characteristic)
44% Nonverbal
37% Concrete
34% Random
30% Holistic
15% Intuitive (Your least dominant characteristic)

More than anything I respect this as a test of thinking style.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Left Brain 
54%	

Right Brain
46%

*Your Left Brain Percentages *
47%	Reality-based (Your most dominant characteristic)
30%	Logical
25%	Symbolic
22%	Linear
20%	Verbal
18%	Sequential (Your least dominant characteristic)

*Your Right Brain Percentages* 
46%	Concrete (Your most dominant characteristic)
29%	Intuitive
24%	Holistic
24%	Fantasy-oriented
19%	Nonverbal
0%	Random (Your least dominant characteristic)

*Left Brain in greater detail:*

*47% - Your Reality-based Analysis*

*You process information with a basis in reality, but are not limited to it.* You may recognize the repercussions of you actions, but proceed to do something anyway, in the heat of the moment. You can complete projects to which you are emotionally attached as well as random tasks.

*30% - Your Logical Analysis*

*When processing information using this method, you may consider the information before you and produce a logical answer, or you may tend to go with your gut. You may discover that you can "guess" your way through S.A.T. questions about as accurately as you can deduce them.* It is important that you nurture your ability to use logic whenever it is needed, but do not neglect other methods of processing information if you hit a logical roadblock.

*25% - Your Symbolic Analysis*

*You have the ability to process the information of symbols at times, but you may need to first view the real object before you can understand what you are trying to process.* For example, in solving math problems it occasionally helps you to "draw out" the problem, which allows you to better understand it through visualization. At other times you do not need visualization to aid you in forming your answers.

*22% - Your Linear Analysis*

*You tend to have difficulty in processing data in a linear manner. When processing information you tend see the whole picture first and work your way backwards, filling in the pieces as you go. The information you process is not done in a straight, progressive manner, but may take different paths as you start with an assumption and take different paths to discover the threads that lead you to that assumption. Seeing the big picture at the beginning of the process is a necessity for you if you are to understand additional information. When given a task, instead of naturally following directions in a linear fashion, you tend to feel the need to know "why" you are doing something or else you may have difficulty with it.*

*20% - Your Verbal Analysis*

*You are not a verbal person. When you process your thoughts, you tend to use very few words, preferring instead to illustrate a problem or solution. You often find yourself in situations where it is hard for you to "find the right words." Upon reading or hearing new information, you must first create a "mental video" before you can process and understand the information of your thoughts. For example, when giving directions, you probably use many gestures with your hands such as pointing and leaning, and also refer to visual structures such as "a McDonalds" or "the big tree" instead of street names or exact mileage.*

*18% - Your Sequential Analysis*

*You tend process information you receive without any priority as to which is processed first, last, or any place in between. It is difficult for you to learn or perform tasks involving sequence.* For example, spelling is a task that involves sequence and you may experience problems remembering exact spelling or any type of rote memorization, for that matter. Creating daily lists and plans are probably not activities you enjoy. If you are having problems with tasks involving sequence, there are methods you can use to improve your skills. One method involves using colors to learn sequence. You assign a color to each task. For example, you may want to make the first step green, the second step blue, and the last step red. This helps because the right side of the brain, your dominant side in this case, is sensitive to colors. The important thing to remember is that consistently using the same sequence will help you both improve and recognize that this strategy can be used in many different circumstances involving sequence.

*Right brain in greater detail:*

*46% - Your Concrete Analysis*

*At times, you feel the need to see a real object in order to understand it. At other times, you are able to understand a problem on a symbolic level.* For example, you may find that in solving math problems, it occasionally helps you to "draw out" the problem in order to understand and solve it.

*29% - Your Intuitive Analysis*

*When processing information, at times you are able to go with your "gut" instincts. At other times you may doubt your instincts, or prefer to put information together piece by piece to form your conclusion.* You should be careful not to ignore your intuition, but at the same time do not solely rely on it.

*24% - Your Holistic Analysis*

You show some ability to process data holistically, starting with the whole and working backwards to find the parts, which inform the whole, to form your conclusion. When you process information in a linear manner you are able to start with the parts and work up to form the whole. It is important to be comfortable with both methods, as both are equally necessary in the learning process.

*24% - Your Fantasy-oriented Analysis*

*You have the ability to use both creativity and reality to process the information you receive. This is a unique gift that allows you to both focus on rules and regulations but to also act with creativity. You are able to adjusting to change, even though you might not like it, and you can become emotionally involved in your work if it interests you.*

*19% - Your Nonverbal Analysis*

*You have little ability in nonverbal processing.* When you process your thoughts and ideas you mainly use words instead of illustrations. For example, if you were giving directions you may say, "Continue traveling west for 3 miles and turn north at the intersection." You would give exact, logical directions in a very sequential manner.

*0% - Your Random Analysis*

*You tend to not process data randomly, preferring instead to follow a systematic, logical order from first to last.* You have difficulty making "leaps of logic" which prevents you from making unique discoveries, or adapt to change during your thinking process.

Everything that I highlighted seems to be spot on or something I resonate with. Some of the questions were a little hard to answer, I could of went either way with some of them.


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

> Left Brain	Right Brain
> 55%	45%
> 
> You are more left-brained than right-brained. Your left brain controls the right side of your body. In addition to being known as left-brained, you are also known as a critical thinker who uses logic and sense to collect information. You are able to retain this information through the use of numbers, words, and symbols. You usually only see parts of the "whole" picture, but this is what guides you step-by-step in a logical manner to your conclusion. Concise words, numerical and written formulas and technological systems are often forms of expression for you. Some occupations usually held by a left-brained person include a lab scientist, banker, judge, lawyer, mathematician, librarian, and skating judge.
> ...


Well, as you can see here. 

I think some of it is bull though.
I'm a lot more reality-based and logical than that.


----------



## RogueWave (Mar 16, 2011)

Left Brain: 42%
Right Brain: 58%

*You are more right-brained than left-brained.* The right side of your brain controls the left side of your body. In addition to being known as right-brained, you are also known as a creative thinker who uses feeling and intuition to gather information. You retain this information through the use of images and patterns. You are able to visualize the "whole" picture first, and then work backwards to put the pieces together to create the "whole" picture. ****Your thought process can appear quite illogical and meandering*. The problem-solving techniques that you use involve free association, which is often very innovative and creative. The routes taken to arrive at your conclusions are completely opposite to what a left-brained person would be accustomed. You probably find it easy to express yourself using art, dance, or music. Some occupations usually held by a right-brained person are forest ranger, athlete, beautician, actor/actress, craftsman, and artist.

** *Well, duh . . . 

Left Brain %: 
34% logical
31% sequential
27% verbal
16% linear 
14% reality based
0% symbolic

Right Brain %: 
57% fantasy oriented 
48% concrete 
39% intuitive 
24% holistic 
17% random 
7% non-verbal


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

Left Brain

44%

Right Brain

56%



So the MBTI typing is real? 

Would love to see an opposite result


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Right Brain - 59%
Left Brain - 41%


Your Left Brain Percentages
47% Reality-based (Your most dominant characteristic)
37% Linear
21% Logical
14% Sequential
14% Verbal
9% Symbolic (Your least dominant characteristic)

Your Right Brain Percentages
53% Holistic (Your most dominant characteristic)
38% Nonverbal
37% Concrete
29% Fantasy-oriented
24% Intuitive
23% Random (Your least dominant characteristic)


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Well this is interesting. I'm a pretty ballanced person. I find it interesting though that I'm both right brained and right handed, not sure how that works.

Thank you for taking the Creativity Test. The results show your brain dominance as being: 

Left Brain Right Brain 
47% 53% 

You are more right-brained than left-brained. The right side of your brain controls the left side of your body. In addition to being known as right-brained, you are also known as a creative thinker who uses feeling and intuition to gather information. You retain this information through the use of images and patterns. You are able to visualize the "whole" picture first, and then work backwards to put the pieces together to create the "whole" picture. Your thought process can appear quite illogical and meandering. The problem-solving techniques that you use involve free association, which is often very innovative and creative. The routes taken to arrive at your conclusions are completely opposite to what a left-brained person would be accustomed. You probably find it easy to express yourself using art, dance, or music. Some occupations usually held by a right-brained person are forest ranger, athlete, beautician, actor/actress, craftsman, and artist.

Your complete evaluation follows below:

Your left brain/right brain percentage was calculated by combining the individual scores of each half's sub-categories. They are as follows:

Your Left Brain Percentages

47% Reality-based (Your most dominant characteristic) 
40% Sequential 
32% Linear 
21% Logical 
20% Verbal 
17% Symbolic (Your least dominant characteristic) 


Your Right Brain Percentages

48% Intuitive (Your most dominant characteristic) 
39% Random 
32% Nonverbal 
29% Fantasy-oriented 
24% Holistic 
19% Concrete (Your least dominant characteristic)


----------

